# Actuator ????



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone here know how to turn the rear trunion 90 deg on a Warner/Thomson type 12v actuator? Is it just a matter of loosening the big nut,then turning it?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

locknut;1197767 said:


> Does anyone here know how to turn the rear trunion 90 deg on a Warner/Thomson type 12v actuator? Is it just a matter of loosening the big nut,then turning it?


got a pic of the unit or a link to pic of it?


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a pdf:

http://www.thomsonlinear.com/website/com/eng/download/document/Electrak_10_Repair_Kits_.pdf


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

http://cfnewsads.thomasnet.com/images/large/026/26137.jpg


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

OK,I answered my own question.I remembered I had an 18" spare for the front end loader,so I experimented with that one.Pulled all five of the screws out and used a sharp chisel and pecked around the perimeter of the rear housing and it came right off.Inside,there's another big hex nut affixed to the rear stub shaft,so when you loosen the outside nut you just push the shaft in and turn it to to the desired position(the inside of the housing has a multi-hex shaped casting)and tighten the outer nut.Done.
The reason for this enquiry is sometimes you run into clearance problems on the motor end of an actuator.In my case,it needs to be vertically aligned for front tire clearance when turning lock to lock.

The project I'm working on is a new CC snow force 72" V with bottom trip edge and the factory receiver type push tube(18-0030).Putting it on my small 4X4 tractor,so I'm going to section it out and cut it down to around 52" as I do a lot of sidewalk work and close quarter stuff.Sounds like a project,huh?

The actuators are for powering the V.Can't see paying a grand for the factory kit when I already have two 24V high-speed Thomson Electrac 10's hanging on the garage wall.


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's some pics of the plow on the tractor.Finished width at 56" so the end brackets wouldn't stick out past the blade.V's back at 49".


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice looking unit.

that is all.


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

hey how many inch stroke are them actuators and do you got some more pictures off how the wear edge trips?i wouldnt mind makeing something like that


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

Used 12" acuators because I already had them on hand.10" or 8's might work.The 12's push the blades way forward,more than needed to scoop,plus the weight hanging so far out makes the winch grunt.

The trip uses heavy angle iron that's hinged in two spots.The lever that moves the flat bar up against the springs is on one hinge.In the first pic you can sorta see how its made if you blow it up a little.Sorry,no other pics right now.


----------



## locknut (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a video from the cab.The bullnose works really well,gliding over the worst of cracks with ease.Night and day difference from the old straight blade setup.

I tried the bottom edge trip and it works as designed.Overall quality of the blade and push tube/hitch is good.Of course,for $1100 shipped it should be.










http://s498.photobucket.com/albums/rr342/locknut-1/v-blade/


----------

